# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  استفتاء....العيد الثلاثاء ولا الاربعاء

## عُبادة

حبيت انزل هالاستفتاء مشان اشوف شو رأي الاعضاء 

بكرة العيد ولا بعد بكرة

----------


## آلجوري

*العيد الخميس 
وإلي مو عاجبه عادي بعيد لحالي*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

ان شاء الله الثلاثاء

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

هاي بترجع لرؤية الهلال الليلة

بعتقد الاربعاء لانه فلكيا الاربعاء

وكمان ما صارت انه نصوم 29 برمضانيين ورا بعض

بس ايات اذا بدها تعيد الخميس لازم تعطل الاحد :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## الاء

وانا بتوقع الثلاثاء

----------


## آلجوري

> هاي بترجع لرؤية الهلال الليلة
> 
> بعتقد الاربعاء لانه فلكيا الاربعاء
> 
> وكمان ما صارت انه نصوم 29 برمضانيين ورا بعض
> 
> بس ايات اذا بدها تعيد الخميس لازم تعطل الاحد


*
لا إن شاء الله يكون الأربعاء زي ما حكيت 
عشان ماما اضل عندي كمان يوم زيادة*

----------


## العنيدة

انا بتوقع بكرة اليوم بالليل امبارح العصر الصبح بعد المغرب..تقريبا انشالله

----------


## ajluni top

> انا بتوقع بكرة اليوم بالليل امبارح العصر الصبح بعد المغرب..تقريبا انشالله


ان شاء الله الله يسمع منك

اهم شي انه مش اليوم

----------


## The Gentle Man

ان شاء الله بكره العيد

----------


## معاذ ملحم

انا بتوقع يوم الاربعاء 

مشكور يا عباده

----------


## دموع الورد

ما بعرف بس اتوقع بكره ان شاء الله

وكمان الناس بحكوا هيك

----------


## M7MD

حسب مصادري الخاصة  ان شاء الله الثلاثاء

----------


## غسان

_اذن بحارتنا 

الهلال بين وبكره العيد .. كل عام وانتم بخير_

----------


## العنيدة

من رأيي وبتوقع 90 بالمية العيد بكرة

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

زي ما حكيت... الثلاثاء

كل عام والجميع بخير

----------


## الاء

يلاااا كل عااام وانتوا بألف خير يا رب

----------


## M7MD

بصير أصوت اليوم كمان مرة

 :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

ان بتمني ما يكون في عيد من الاصل  :Eh S(2):

----------

